# Topics > Favorite Routes in North America >  Route 66- Mission Accomplished

## RoadDog

After 13 days on the road, well 12 actually as we spent one full day in Springfield, Il., 3000 miles, lots of gas, lots of motels, and lots of good old road food, we accomplished our goal.  We drove Route 66 from End-to-End.

There were sidetrips, backtracks, and many times, we were just really lost.  But you see things you wouldn't have when you're lost.  As long as it is not in a questionable area, and that happened a few times as well.

Along the way, we attended two festivals, the Route 66 International Festival in Springfield, Il. and the Standing on the Corner Festival in Winslow, Arizona, you know, Standing on the Corner in Winslow, Az..

We met lots of 66 people including Michael Wallis, Bob Waldemire, Dean Walker, Jim Conkle, and Scot Piotrowski.  We toured the Painted Desert and Grand Canyon, and got taken at the Meteor Crater.  There were people in bars, waitresses, bartenders, diners, gas stations, and other tourists to talk to.

Ran into and had a nice discussion with a busload of English tourists at Ted Drewe's in St. Louis.  They couldn't understand why the bus was going back to Springfield after leaving Branson.  They though it was back to Springfield, Illinois, where they had been earlier that day.  They couldn't imagine two towns in the same country having the same name.

Then there was the big group of Germans on motorcycles that we ran into out at the Grand Canyon and later in Williams, Az.  There were also smaller groups of foreign tourists that we met in other places.  Lots of Europeans were on the road, no small wonder with exchange rates being what they are today.

There were blinding and beautiful sunsets as we headed west, including one at the three end points in Santa Monica.  There were inquiring burros in Oatman, a ghost hunt in Williams at the Canyon Club, classic motels like the Munger-Moss in Lebanon, Mo. and El Rancho in Gallup, NM.

We drove through deserts and across mountains.  There were big rivers and small creeks as well as a lot of dry rivers and washouts out west.  At times there were only a few feet and NO wall between us and a several hundred foot drop.  We visited many great museums and talked to lots of interesting folks.

Then there were all the stops to play NTN and the interesting people we met in those places.  There were ruins and resurrections, old places and new ones.  Route 66 is definitely not a dead road.  It continues to grow and evolve.  We lose one thing and gain another, the new Lucille's in Oklahoma.

We left on September 22nd and drove into Chicago and went by all the starting points.  We arrived in Santa Monica, after the hardest-to-drive 80 miles of the trip, on October 4th.

I had hoped to make a faster trip, but you just have to stop and talk to people.

All 66ed out, but will do it again...in a couple years.

Keep on Down that Two Lane Highway. --RoadDog

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

> After 13 days on the road, well 12 actually as we spent one full day in Springfield, Il., 3000 miles, lots of gas, lots of motels, and lots of good old road ]food,


 Congratulations!  Thanks for the field report.  Sounds like it was a great trip -- glad you got to meet all of those well-known Route 66 folks, wish I had known you were in the "neighborhood" I would have driven down and met you at some point.  I was in Amboy a couple of weeks ago and have been scouting other sections of the local Route 66 recently.

Thanks again,

Mark

----------


## lhuff

Sounds like you had a wonderful time. I really enjoyed your report. 

Foreign Tourists - reminds me of when I lived in New Orleans. I took the streetcar in to work every morning my final semester of college. I have one of those faces that screams "Trust Me". So I would often get asked for directions by tourists (one guy even paid me a dollar once). Anyway - I wound up escorting a group of about 15 tourists from Israel from the Streetcar line all the way down to the Cafe Du Monde one morning because no one in the group spoke enough English for me to just give directions. I was kind of scared leaving them there alone, but figured that they could at least find their way back to the streetcar line and their hotel.

----------


## wizzkitt

Congratulations on the trip, RoadDog - I'm very envious because, much as I'd like to, I doubt I'll ever be able to do the full length, or at least all at once.





> I was in Amboy a couple of weeks ago [/URL]and have been scouting other sections of the local Route 66 recently.


Has the new owner started any work on Roy's? It was in a fairly parlous state when I passed by last November.

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

> Has the new owner started any work on Roy's? It was in a fairly parlous state when I passed by last November.


I don't think anything has changed on the property in the last 2-3 years.

Mark

----------


## RoadDog

The whole town was bought (possibly on E-Bay) by Albert Okura, who owns the Juan Pollo restaurant chain in California.  We couldn't see that anything had been done to it although he reportedly does have plans for it.  

He also owns the site of the original McDonald brothers restaurant on San Bernarndino, quite a businessman.  At least, on the face of it, he seems to have a genuine interest in  retaining some of the old roadside stuff.

Yes, that was quite the trip.  Something we've been wanting to do since we got interested in old roads back in 2002.

Keep on Down that Two Lane Highway.  --RoadDog

Missed that shoe tree though.

----------


## PNW Judy

Hey Roaddog!  Thanks for the trip report.

It's possible I might be doing Route 66 in June 2007 with a car club.  There are many guides out there to the Mother Road.  Could you share which ones you used the most and thought were the most helpful?  

And any other hints for a great trip would be appreciated.  And, of course, I'm going to be searching the archives here for other helpful info.  Thanks!

----------


## RoadDog

We used Jerry McClannahan's "EZ Guide to Route 66" which was very helpful.  Lots of maps, written directions, and information about must-see places.  Also, he has a scavenger hunt which was fun to do.

Plus, I highly recommend  David Wickline's "Images of 66" book.  This is a remarkable collection of pictures.  You really don't even need to bring a camera to photograph places as he has most of them right in his book, along with informative information on them.

We had people sign the book as we went along.

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

> Could you share which ones you used the most and thought were the most helpful?


  For armchair travels,this guide compiled by Guy Randal is about the best there is.  And, of course, we have a few more resources online here.

Mark

----------


## PNW Judy

It's nice to hear from folks who have actually been out on The Mother Road and like the resources they used.  I'll check out the EZ Guide a bit more.

And, Mark, I've read through Guy's site and it IS amazing.  Lots of good stuff.  Makes me wish I had a laptop to take with me.  I'd hate to think of printing all that out.  And this site has lots of other great Route 66 resources.  Believe me, I've been pouring over them.

----------


## RoadDog

I kept a list of motels we stayed at on the trip.  These prices were for two double beds or one king-size and included tax.

Sept.22nd, 23rd- President Abraham Lincoln Hotel- Springfield, Il.- $106 a
                   night, including parking.
Sept. 24th-  Munger-Moss Motel- Lebanon, Mo.- $47
Sept. 25th-  Townsman Motel- Miami, Ok.- $41
Sept. 26th-  Executive Inn- Oklahoma City, Ok.- $52
Sept. 27th-  Baymont-  Amarillo, Tx.- $59
Sept. 28th-  Rodeway Inn- Albuquerque, NM- $39
Sept. 29th-  El Rancho- Gallup, NM- $61
Sept. 30th-  Motel 6- Flagstaff, Az.- $50
Oct.    1st-  Rodeway Inn- Williams, Az.- $50
Oct.    2nd- Travelodge- Kingman, Az.- $50
Oct.    3rd-  Budget Inn- Victorville, Ca.- $57
Oct. 4th and 5th-  Redondo Pier Inn- Redondo Beach, Ca.- $90 a night
Oct.    6th-  Travelodge- Las Vegas, Nv.- $110
Oct.    7th-  Motel 6- Cedar City, Ut.- $42
Oct.    8th-  Country Inn- Grand Junction, Co.- $42
Oct.    9th-  Royal Colonial-  North Platte, Ne.- $50
Oct.   10th-  Days Inn- Des Moines, Ia.- $60

Notes:

From the 6th on, we were on our return trip.

The Munger-Moss and El Rancho motels are the real old timey places on Rt. 66.  The M-M is a mom and pop place, be prepared to talk 66 with the Lehman's.

The El Rancho dates to the 20s and many movie stars have stayed there.

The Abraham Lincoln is in downtown Springfield with all its nightlife and history, two blocks from the Lincoln Home and about five from the new Lincoln Museum.

The Rodeway Inn is within a few blocks of downtown Williams with all its 66 stuff and unique old bars.  However, the next time through, I would stay at the Grand Motel or the Lodge, both heavy into 66 and the real deal.

The Redondo Pier Inn is a couple blocks from the famous Redondo Pier, right on the Pacific Coast Highway, and well worth a visit.  We spent a lot of hours up at the top of Tony's enjoying the music, drinks, and friendly folks.

Unfortunately, we didn't get a chance to stay in either Wig Wam motel in Holbrook, Az. or  Rialto, Ca.  We were at both places too early in the afternoon.

We generally picked our motels from the travel coupon books or 66 knowledge.  We also looked for places within walking distance of a bar whenever possible.  Had to get that road grit out of our mouths.

Keep on Down that Two Lane Highway.  -RoadDog

----------


## loola

thank you for the report and for the link - Can't believe that in less than 3 months all of this becomes reality to me :)

----------


## RoadDog

I'm glad I could be of help.  That is one great drive.  Enjoy.

----------


## RoadDog

The famous Pighip Restaurant/Museum in Broadwell, Illinois (just horth of Springfield), burned down March 5th, 2007.  Fortunately, owners Ernie and Fran Edwards were not there at the time.

This has been a favorite stop along Route 66 since the late thirties, although it hasn't operated as a restaurant since the nineties.  Ernie Edwards is known far and wide for his great stories and hopefully he will find a new place from whence to tell them.

Keep on Down that Two Lane Highway.  --RoadDog

----------


## RoadDog

April 12-15th  Model A MARC national convention in Joliet, Illinois.


May 5-6th will be the Red Carpet Corridor Celebration in Illinois from Joliet to Towanda.  Twelve towns will be having garage sales, enetertainment, food and fun.

wwww.il66redcarpetcorridor.org

June 2nd- Joliet Kicks celebration in Joliet Illinois

June 21st to 24th-  Clinton, Oklahoma-  Route 66 Festival

I will be at the Model A get together manning the Lincoln Highway booth.  Hopefully at the Clinton, Ok., festival if we can get from Fort Morgan, Co., where we'll be attending the 2007 Lincoln Highway Conference from June 17th to 22nd.

After previewing this, I see that the Joliet Kicks url doesn't work, but you can search it.

Keep on Down that Two lane Highway.  --RoadDog

----------


## RoadDog

I was on a quick trip on Route 66 this past weekend, April 14-15.

On Saturday, I manned the Lincoln Highway booth at the MARC (Model A Restorers Club) convention in Joliet.  This year's theme  "Meet Me at the Crossroads."  Very appropriate considering 66, Lincoln Highway (US-30), US-6 and US-52, as well as I-55, and I-80 pass through it and that is not mentioning the railroads and canals.

The 360 attendees had the opportunity to take self-guided tours on both 66 and Lincoln.  I talked about both roads and explained how Illinois has the best-marked historic road signage in any state.  You essentially could drive both routes without a map, that's how good they are.  The same applies to the National Road farther downstate.

I abandoned my post just once when I got a chance to take a ride in a Model A.  I've never had the opportunity to do that before.  Sure makes you appreciate the comforts of today's cars.  Now I understand why early roads were so narrow; narrow cars.   The driver and I were shoulder to shoulder. 

We sure turned a lot of heads as we travelled down US-6 by the historic Illinois & Michigan Canal.  Loved the heater, which turned out to be engine heat.  Then there was that crazy floating fuel gauge.

This particular vehicle was originally made in Canada.  I didn't know the early cars were made outside of the US.

Upon completion of my tour of duty, I took the 66 alignment from Joliet to Wilmington, one of my favorites.  This gives you a good idea of the road back in its hey-day 50s when it was four lane through the Illinois prairie. It is now two lane, except around bigger towns where the other lanes are still used.  The unused lanes are often still there, but slowly being taken over by nature.  Past Dwight, at times the other two lanes are under I-55.

That great Gemini Giant at the Launching Pad Restaurant greets you at the north side of Wilmington.  There doesn't appear to many more progress at the historic 1830s and supposedly haunted Eagle Hotel right downtown and by the river.  Of course, then is the 1950s Van Duyne Motel "Best Motel by a Dam Site" right by the river.  As you might figure, it is located right by a dam, but good play on words.

More to come...

Keep on Down that Two Lane Highway.  --RoadDog

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

> We sure turned a lot of heads as we travelled down US-6 by the historic Illinois & Michigan Canal.  Loved the heater, which turned out to be engine heat.  Then there was that crazy floating fuel gauge.


Thanks for this field report -- nice to imagine being out there on the highway today!

Mark

----------


## RoadDog

Next stop was at the famous Riviera, dating from 1928 just north of Garnner.  I gave owners Bob and Peggy Kraft a copy of the Route 66 self-guided tour.  As usual, the place was busy.  You have to go downstairs and food comes to you from upstairs via a dumbwaiter.  Your orders goes up a clothesline attached with clothespins.  

Bob had quite a collection of battery operated machines behind the bar as well as stalagtites hanging from the ceiling.  Make sure you ask him why he is the "luckiest man in the world."  A trip to the bathroom throne is a REAL experience.  Just watch your step. I understand it is the same in the ladies. Love the "Al Capone passed gas here" sign.  It is reputed that this was a regular stop for the gangster kingpin.  There is a hidden room where they would put the slots machines when an raid was imminent.  

The food is some of the best you'll ever have.  And make sure you wash it down with some of that great Route 66 Beer, some mighty good root beer. 

Out back, the Route 66 Association of Illinois has restored a former horsedrawn streetcar that was turned into a diner in 1932. 

Proceeded into downtown Gardner and past the famous two cell jailhouse  Someone has recently stolen the sign to it.  Now who would steal a jail sign?

Stopped at Everybuddy's on the main street.  It was a German restaurant for many uears and done up in a Swiss Alps style.  

I didn't eat at either of these places as I was saving my appetite for a place a bit farther down the road.

----------


## RoadDog

Logan County, Illinois, which has really taken the ball and running with it for its Route 66 heritage, will be having a garage sale all along its length of the Mother Road this June 9-10th.  It will be called "37 Miles of Smiles" and along with the garage sales will also have vendors at selected locations.

This will be in conjuction with the 91st birthday of Ernie Edwards, "The Old Coot on Route 66."  He operated the famous Pig Hip Restaurant in Broadwell from 1937 to 1992.  He finally retired when he said the equipment was getting old and so was he and wife Fran.  People came from all over to get a famous Pig Hip sandwich.

A few years back, the restaurant was turned into the Pig Hip Museum where Ernie would sit for hours telling his great stories.  Many a time we stopped by to say hi and ended up there for an hour or more, the stories were that good.

Sadly, the museum burned completely down this past March.

I stopped by this past April on my way to do a Dixie/Jackson Highway cruise in Kentucky and here the 91 year-old man was out working on a split rail fence.  I helped him.  Anyone ever have a fence rail fall on their foot?  Not a pleasant experience, not to mention splinters.

Also, June 9th, the Route 66 Association of Illinois will be stopping at the site to honor Ernie on its annual motor tour.

The towns of Atlanta (home of the world's ugliest water tower) and Tall Paul, Lawndale, Lincoln, Broadwell, and Elkhart will be participating it.

Now WHY would Anyone Want to Paint a Smiley Face on their Watertower.  --RoadDog

----------


## dalsh327

I've never been able to to do the whole trip from beginning to end, but because I lived in Chicago and covered half of it during that time, and live in San Diego, plus driving cross country to visit family in NY, I've been able to cover most of it. 

Hopefully some of the business owners and money raisers will keep up the work, but if no money is coming in to some of the businesses, it's going to be rough to keep some of the businesses open, even though some of the buildings along that road are interesting in themselves, having gone over the 100 year mark. 

It does seem just within the past 10 years more upkeep going on, unfortunately there are a few not so safe neighborhoods that it runs through, but those communities could also see the $$ factor in tourism.

----------


## BadByron

We came through Amboy in Jan.2006.We stopped at Roys and bought T -Shirts. No gas at the time but it was suppose to be have gas by the Spring.I would have liked to have had more time to hike to the crater but didnt get to. Will probably be going back through in July,and will give an update then.

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

> We came through Amboy in Jan.2006.We stopped at Roys and bought T -Shirts. No gas at the time but it was suppose to be have gas by the Spring.I would have liked to have had more time to hike to the crater but didnt get to. Will probably be going back through in July,and will give an update then.


 I stopped by Amboy on September 28, 2006 -- no gas yet (and I think it will be years before that happens again).  

Mark

----------


## BadByron

Still no gas as of July 21,2007,the guy that worked there said they gave up on predicting a date for gas.They did have new shirts and hats

----------


## valkyrie19

My friend & I just finished our own 66 journey, traveling for 15 days from Chicago to LA. Road Dog is right...those last 80 miles in LA will kill you. I thought they had taken the Santa Monica Pier & had moved it further west!! It was dream I have had for about 15 years & finally found the right one to make the trip with. It takes a special person to enjoy looking at old motels, old cafes and old ruins of tourist "traps". I loved every mile & plan to do this again in 2010. A fever for the old highway took me over & when I returned home I felt as if I had left "home" behind me on 66. I have never had a trip move me in such ways. I am a Baby Boomer and the sites on old 66 reminded me so of my childhood that I had to brush the memories from my face as if they were gnats on a hot summer night. Route 66ers make up a kind of cult & now I am a member, having my baptism on the highway. No longer an armchair journeyman through books; I have had the real thing & nothing will ever feel the same again. Next time, I know to allow more time. Route 66 is a woman you love slowly and not rush. Next time, I'll give it more time.




> We left on September 22nd and drove into Chicago and went by all the starting points.  We arrived in Santa Monica, after the hardest-to-drive 80 miles of the trip, on October 4th.
> 
> I had hoped to make a faster trip, but you just have to stop and talk to people.
> 
> All 66ed out, but will do it again...in a couple years.
> 
> Keep on Down that Two Lane Highway. --RoadDog

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

> .. A fever for the old highway took me over


 Welcome to the Great American RoadTrip Forum!  I've never felt that special attraction for Route 66 -- but I do have several "favorite" roads and certainly know the feeling - thanks for sharing your thoughts with us.  And we look forward to any more that you post here.

Mark

----------


## RoadDog

One of the great road trips to take, anywhere.  Definitely takes you back.

Glad you enjoyed it.

We're thinking another end-to-end in 2009.

----------

